# Eye Infection?



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

So today I was out shoveling shavings into the bed of my truck to bring to the barn and a huge gust of wind came by and swirled the shavings. Needless to say a good bit or shavings dust got into my eyes.

When I got home I flushed my eyes with water because I thought I could feel dust in my eye even though when I looked and had a friend look neither of us could see anything. Needless to say the water burned, and I don't think water is supposed to burn your eye? And then I put eye drops in (clear eyes for redness) which also burned and didn't seem to help none. 

That was around 12 this afternoon. It is now 11(ish)pm and I still feel like there is something in my right eye. In two spots to be exact( top outer side and bottom area.) It does still hurt a bit, but more uncomfortable than anything. I've flushed with water a few times since it happened. 

About an hour after I first flushed it my eye started weeping, not normal tears but cloudyish(still clear but cloudy) and once in a while ~gross alert~ green slimey gunk. As time goes on the "gunk" is getting a smidge more plentiful and it almost feels like I have pink eye, but not quite(I've had pink eye and this feels different.) And my eye just overall feels weird. My vision isn't blurry or anything it's just uncomfortable, especially blinking. Also, my eyeball itself is red in a few small spots. 

I called my Dr's office and left a message because they're not open on the weekends. Would this be classified as an emergency? I really don't want to have to make a trip to the ER if this is just something I'm being overly paranoid about. 

Does this sound like an eye infection? Maybe I scratched my eye or under the lid? I keep flushing it out and using eye drops(the Clear Eyes brand)? Good? Bad? Should I not do that? 


~sigh~ Everything strange happens to me. There's something with my eyes, I've gotten popcorn in them, crayola paint, gnats seem to be attracted to them, peroxide, and now this. It's ridiculous! I think I should add protective goggles to my daily outfit.


----------

